# Bacchus turned 2



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well my boy Bacchus turned 2.
Where did the time go.
Sorry about hogging all the bandwidth with the pics.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

he's very handsome! Happy Birthday Bacchus!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From a adorable puppy to a beautiful young dog.
It seems like times just flies by.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's almost unbelievable that I have had him for 2 years.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He is such a character. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Bacchus is such a handsome lad!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bacchus from your Forum Friends Fergy and Pearl.. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Happy Birthday, Bacchus!! (He sure is a "looker"!) Officially all grown up now.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bacchus!! May you have many happy trails ahead.  Love the pics - time does fly!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bacchus! You guys are still at the beginning of your journey.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

belated birthday wishes Bacchus


----------

